# Google sidebar vs Vista sidebar



## poetj (Apr 22, 2007)

So, I run Vista and at the moment I have both the sidebars installed... 

I am not particularly bothered in which of the two to keep but I really don't want both.. 
I like the google gadget but on the other hand I like the "feel" of the Vista sidebar because it i) autohides ii)doesn't take desktop space, hence can keep icons "behind it" iii) more gadgets iv) transparent

My question is this.. 
1. if I were to only keep the google one is there any way to keep the vista sidebar effects? 
2. if I keep the vista one can i miggrate the google apps there? (such as google talk, scratch pad and search????) 

(btw, if I use the "autohide" option in the google sidebar I am faced with 2 problems, 1. I use 2 monitors so if I want to bring it to front I need be veeeery careful in my mouse positioning and 2. still takes up desktop space...) 

Very confused here... 
Let me know if I dont make sense and I'll try to clarify, 
Thanks for the help  
m.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I seriously doubt you can migrate Google apps to the Vista sidebar. Many people are generating gadgets for the Vista toolbar, so maybe some of the functionality you want will show up.


----------



## poetj (Apr 22, 2007)

I just finally had a reply, so thought to let anyone interested know...

You can convert gadgets to Vista sidebar, find below relevant site:

http://amnesty.mesadynamics.com/GeneratorWin.html

Thanks for the reply


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

See that, I learn something every day here.


----------

